# Tractor Inventory



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Any tips or ideas on how to disquise the ACTUAL number of tractors one might have?? The wife is good at counting.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Gregg:friends: You could always dig a lower level under your Shed or Barn or Garage and build a floor over it. That way all your tractors are below and when she walks in all she will see is what you have at ground level


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

*Tractor Disguises*

You could always take a couple pots with flowers (fake, of course) in them and place one the seat and the other on the hood.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gregg _
> *Any tips or ideas on how to disquise the ACTUAL number of tractors one might have?? The wife is good at counting. *


Welcome to Tractor Forum Gregg! :friends: :cheers: You can try painting a tractor in her favorite color and do the "his and her's" thing.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Paint them all the same color and keep them in different places. that way she will think it is the same tractor.
Rodster:cheers:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Got to get all the same brand, and never have them together


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I just put mine in the shed. My wife never goes there.
Now, I just gotta get my beer fridge set up in there, and the tv, and a couch, and a ... "oh, what's that honey, nope, just doing some work in the shed". 

SnowMower


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Get a Divorce. 


Just kidding.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Gregg*

What were you thinking? A wife that can count! The way I keep my better half off track is three places to put them all , miles apart.Also furtunate enough to have 5 buildings to hide the true size of the collection.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum gregg. just keep them scattered around the yard, 2 yards can really make this work. also have some buddies that collect you can say your tractors are his and he can do the same for you. whats working for me is having a wife just as crazy about tractors as i am this time around.
good luck


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

The way I do it is tell her it is my collection. If you want me to get rid of anything then you have to get rid of either some of the Barbie Dolls or the Pillsbury Dough Boy crap that is scattered all over my house.

Just our way of dealing with the collection.

:captain: Bob


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies and the warm reception,


----------

